# Αντιδράσεις για το «λουκέτο» στα «Ελληνικά Γράμματα»



## nickel (Sep 4, 2010)

Από τη σημερινή Καθημερινή, μια και ο ΣΜΕΔ βρίσκεται ακόμα σε θερινή νάρκη.

*Αντιδράσεις συγγραφέων για το «λουκέτο» στα «Ελληνικά Γράμματα»*

Δεν τα κατάφεραν τα «Ελληνικά Γράμματα». Ένας από τους ιστορικούς ελληνικούς εκδοτικούς οίκους «έπεσε» στο όνομα της οικονομικής κρίσης, μετά 53 χρόνια ζωηρής παρουσίας στον χώρο του βιβλίου.

Τα «Ελληνικά Γράμματα» ξεκίνησαν το 1957 ως προσωπική επιχείρηση του Δημήτρη Παπαχριστοφίλου, που πέρασε στον γιο του, Παύλο, οπότε «άνοιξε» μία νέα περίοδος για την επιχείρηση, που επεκτάθηκε και σε άλλους τομείς, όπως το παιδικό βιβλίο, την ελληνική και ξένη λογοτεχνία και το non fiction.

To 1990 τα «Ελληνικά Γράμματα» εντάχθηκαν στη λίστα των δέκα πιο παραγωγικών ελληνικών εκδοτικών οίκων. Το 2001 ξεκίνησαν συνεργασία με τον Δημοσιογραφικό Οργανισμό Λαμπράκη, που απέκτησε το 51% της εταιρείας και τον Μάρτιο του 2007 το 100%.

Σημαντικοί Έλληνες συγγραφείς, από τον Ευγένιο Τριβιζά, τον Σωτήρη Δημητρίου, τον Γιάννη Ξανθούλη, αλλά και μεγάλα ονόματα της ξένης λογοτεχνίας, όπως Εκο, Μπόρχες, Κάρεϊ, Ουϊλιαμ Τρέβορ φιγουράριζαν, πολλά χρόνια στις προθήκες του εκδοτικού οίκου.

Απογοητευμένος από την εξέλιξη και συνάμα αισιόδοξος για το μέλλον, εμφανίστηκε ο Παύλος Παπαχριστοφίλου. «Κάποτε εξαναγκάστηκα να πουλήσω την επιχείρηση και ομολογώ πως, σήμερα, έχω οργή για την εξέλιξη. Θεωρώ, όμως, ότι τα «Ελληνικά Γράμματα» δεν έχουν πει την τελευταία τους λέξη. Δεν μπορώ ακόμη να σας πω κάτι συγκεκριμένο. Πέρα από το επιχειρηματικό κομμάτι και το συναισθητικό, καθώς επρόκειτο για δημιούργημα του πατέρα μου, αυτό που κυρίως με απασχολεί είναι το μέλλον των εργαζομένων», είπε.

«Είναι γνωστό πως υπήρχε μια κρίση στα «Ελληνικά Γράμματα», αλλά ήρθε το μεγάλο κύμα της γενικότερης κρίσης και παρέσυρε και τον εκδοτικό οίκο. Τα «Ελληνικά Γράμματα» ήταν από τα πρώτα θύματα αυτής της κρίσης, και για μένα είναι ιδιαίτερα λυπηρό. Η συνεργασία μου με όλους τους ανθρώπους εκεί, υπήρξε θερμή, γενναιόδωρη και με μεγάλο σεβασμό και ελπίζω αυτοί οι άνθρωποι να αποκατασταθούν γρήγορα. Εκείνο, όμως, που πρέπει να κρατήσουμε είναι ότι ίσως ήρθε ο καιρός να αλλάξει η σπάταλη υπερπαραγωγή τίτλων και οι εκδόσεις να περιοριστούν σε βιβλία, που πραγματικά αξίζει να εκδοθούν», δήλωσε από τη Θεσσαλονίκη ο συγγραφέας Γιώργος Σκαμπαρδώνης.

Ο Γιώργος Μανιώτης, που δεν είχε πληροφορηθεί την είδηση, δήλωσε σοκαρισμένος.

Από την πλευρά του ο Γιάννης Ξανθούλης διατύπωσε την εκτίμηση ότι είναι νωρίς για συμπεράσματα οποιουδήποτε τύπου και ότι οι συγγραφείς δεν έχουν επίσημη ενημέρωση για το τι θα συμβεί στο μέλλον. «Γνωρίζω ότι τα οικονομικά προβλήματα στα «Ελληνικά Γράμματα» ήταν αρκετά παλιά. Προφανώς, επρόκειτο για πολύ σοβαρή κατάσταση, που οδήγησε σε αυτήν την εξέλιξη», δήλωσε ο συγγραφέας των μεγάλων επιτυχιών και συμπλήρωσε: «Από την άλλη, ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι τα Ελληνικά Γράμματα συνεργάζονται με συγγραφείς, από τον Ουμπέρτο Εκο μέχρι τον Μπαμπινιώτη και τον Πελεγρίνη. Σε κάθε περίπτωση είναι νωρίς για συμπεράσματα, αλλά αυτό που με λυπεί πάνω από όλα, είναι ότι περίπου 100 άνθρωποι από το διοικητικό προσωπικό είναι χωρίς δουλειά».

Ο Κώστας Μουρσελάς δήλωσε: «Τι να πει ένας συγγραφέας; Λυπάται και ντρέπεται αφάνταστα για την κατάντια της χώρας μας. Θα ήθελα να ακούσω τι λένε οι υπεύθυνοι. Κάθε βιβλιοπωλείο ή εκδοτικός οίκος, που κλείνει, βυθίζει στην πνευματική άβυσσο τον τόπο μας. Το δυστύχημα είναι ότι αυτή η κατάντια μας δεν αφορά ποτέ τους υπεύθυνους».

Σημειώνεται ότι πολλοί από τους συγγραφείς τους οίκου δεν έχουν ακόμη ενημερωθεί για την εξέλιξη και μόλις χθες κοινοποιήθηκε στους εργαζόμενους της επιχείρησης, οι οποίοι, όπως δήλωσαν, ύστερα από εργασία 20 χρόνων και διαβεβαιώσεις για έξοδο από την κρίση -για την οποία ήταν ενημερωμένοι- νιώθουν τώρα απογοήτευση.​
Σε επίσκεψη στον ιστότοπο των εκδόσεων, βλέπω μεταξύ των πιο πρόσφατων τίτλων τα προφητικά:
_Η έκπληξη
Η όψη του σκότους
Κλειστόν λόγω μελαγχολίας_


Μελαγχολία λόγω κλειστών...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 10, 2010)

Από τον ιστότοπο του ΣΜΕΔ (9/9/10)
*«Λουκέτο» στα Ελληνικά Γράμματα...*

Την Πέμπτη 2/9 έγινε γνωστό ότι ο εκδοτικός οίκος «Ελληνικά Γράμματα», μια από τις μεγαλύτερες εκδοτικές επιχειρήσεις της χώρας, συμφερόντων Δημοσιογραφικού Οργανισμού Λαμπράκη (ΔΟΛ), «αναστέλλει την επιχειρηματική του δραστηριότητα» από τις 15/9.

Όπως προκύπτει από τους δημοσιευμένους ισολογισμούς της επιχείρησης (διαθέσιμοι σε συνοπτική μορφή εδώ), τα «Ελληνικά Γράμματα» άρχισαν να εμφανίζουν μεγάλες ζημιές από το 2007 και μετά, όταν ο ΔΟΛ απέκτησε τον πλήρη έλεγχο του εκδοτικού οίκου, αναγγέλλοντας μάλιστα το γεγονός σε θριαμβευτικούς τόνους (όπως μπορείτε να διαβάσετε εδώ). Ήδη από το 2000, τα «Ελληνικά Γράμματα» είχαν σταθερά έναν από τους μεγαλύτερους τζίρους επιχειρήσεων στον χώρο του βιβλίου, με ένα εύρος εκδόσεων που εκτεινόταν από σημαντικούς και προβεβλημένους έλληνες και ξένους συγγραφείς μέχρι πλήθος πανεπιστημιακών συγγραμμάτων. Η θέση του εκδοτικού οίκου στην αγορά έμοιαζε σίγουρη, και η προσδοκώμενη διαφήμιση από τα ΜΜΕ του ΔΟΛ υποσχόταν ένα μέλλον κερδοφορίας. Κι όμως... 

Το ποσό των 4,3+2,3+1,7=8,3 εκατομμυρίων ευρώ στο οποίο ανήλθαν οι ζημιές της επιχείρησης τα έτη 2007-2009 είναι το θλιβερό αποτέλεσμα της «εποχής ΔΟΛ» στα «Ελληνικά Γράμματα», η οποία είχε ξεκινήσει με βαρύγδουπες τεχνοκρατικές εξαγγελίες: «η αγορά του ποσοστού μειοψηφίας παρέχει στη διοίκηση του Οργανισμού αυξημένη ευελιξία στη χάραξη και εφαρμογή της στρατηγικής των “Ελληνικών Γραμμάτων” για την καλύτερη αξιοποίηση της θέσης τους στην αγορά του βιβλίου και των συγκριτικών πλεονεκτημάτων τους με στόχο την προοδευτική βελτίωση της οικονομικής κατάστασής τους και την εξυγίανση της κεφαλαιακής διάρθρωσής τους», μαθαίναμε εν έτει 2007 από τους νέους – τότε – ιδιοκτήτες. «Ευελιξία», «αξιοποίηση», «εξυγίανση»: τρεις λέξεις, ισάριθμα ψέματα...

Σήμερα, τριάμισι χρόνια αργότερα, πάνω από 90 εργαζόμενοι της επιχείρησης χάνουν τις δουλειές τους, ενώ απροσδιόριστος είναι ακόμα ο αριθμός των εξωτερικών συνεργατών του εκδοτικού οίκου, ιδίως συναδέλφων μεταφραστών και επιμελητών-διορθωτών, που έχουν συμφωνητικά με την επιχείρηση και παραμένουν απλήρωτοι. Στους διαδρόμους των «Ελληνικών Γραμμάτων» ακούγεται ότι θα εξοφληθούν όλοι οι εξωτερικοί συνεργάτες, οι φήμες αυτές ωστόσο ούτε μας καθησυχάζουν ούτε βέβαια εξασφαλίζουν τους συναδέλφους καθ’ οιονδήποτε τρόπο.

Αμέσως μετά τη δημοσιοποίηση της είδησης για το επικείμενο κλείσιμο των «Ελληνικών Γραμμάτων», το επιχειρησιακό σωματείο των εργαζομένων εξέδωσε ανακοίνωση-καταγγελία για την υπόθεση, ενώ το διήμερο 4-5/9 προέβη, μαζί με τον κλαδικό συνδικαλιστικό του φορέα, τον Σύλλογο Υπαλλήλων Βιβλίου-Χάρτου (ΣΥΒΧ) Αττικής, σε παραστάσεις διαμαρτυρίας στο 39ο Φεστιβάλ Βιβλίου στο Ζάππειο. Σήμερα Πέμπτη 9/9, στις 7:30 μ.μ., στα γραφεία του ΣΥΒΧ Αττικής, Λόντου 6, 2ος όροφος, Εξάρχεια, θα πραγματοποιηθεί σύσκεψη εργατικών σωματείων, συλλογικοτήτων κι εργαζομένων για τη συγκρότηση Επιτροπής Αλληλεγγύης στον αγώνα των εργαζομένων στα «Ελληνικά Γράμματα».

Ο ΣΜΕΔ δηλώνει ότι συμπαραστέκεται πλήρως στους εργαζόμενους στα «Ελληνικά Γράμματα» και θα υπερασπιστεί με κάθε τρόπο τα συμφέροντα των συναδέλφων που θίγονται από το κλείσιμο του εκδοτικού οίκου. Το κλείσιμο μιας τόσο ισχυρής επιχείρησης όπως τα «Ελληνικά Γράμματα» είναι λογικό να προκαλέσει αλυσιδωτές αντιδράσεις σε όλο τον κλάδο του βιβλίου και των εκδόσεων, δίνοντας το «πράσινο φως» για ανάλογες κινήσεις «εξυγίανσης» και από άλλους επιχειρηματικούς ομίλους και προκαλώντας έτσι ακόμα περισσότερες απολύσεις και ακόμα μεγαλύτερη μείωση της διαπραγματευτικής ικανότητας των συναδέλφων αναφορικά με τις αμοιβές τους και τις συνθήκες εργασίας τους.

Γι' αυτό καλούμε όλους τους συναδέλφους που έχουν ανεξόφλητα γραπτά συμφωνητικά ή ανεξόφλητες προφορικές συμφωνίες με τα «Ελληνικά Γράμματα» να έρθουν σε επαφή με τον ΣΜΕΔ, προκειμένου να οργανώσουμε συλλογικά τις διεκδικήσεις μας και να κατοχυρώσουμε τα συμφέροντά μας στη δύσκολη αυτή συγκυρία με όλα τα μέσα που έχει στη διάθεσή του ο Σύλλογός μας.

Τέλος, καλούμε όλα τα μέλη του Συλλόγου και όλους τους συναδέλφους να παρευρεθούν στη σύσκεψη της Πέμπτης 9/9. Στις απολύσεις και στα «λουκέτα» θα απαντήσουμε συλλογικά, αγωνιστικά και αποφασιστικά.

Το ΔΣ ​


----------



## Zazula (Sep 10, 2010)

Ποιο ήταν το αποτέλεσμα της χθεσινής σύσκεψης στον ΣΜΕΔ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 10, 2010)

Ενημέρωση από τον ΣΜΕΔ προς τα μέλη του:

1. [....]μια σύντομη ενημέρωση για τη χθεσινή σύσκεψη στα γραφεία του ΣΥΒΧ με θέμα την υπόθεση του κλεισίματος των "Ελληνικών Γραμμάτων". Η συμμετοχή ήταν αρκετά μεγάλη: συνάδελφοι, συνδικαλιστές, εκπρόσωποι εργαζομένων στον ΔΟΛ, κ.α. Συζητήθηκαν και βρήκαν καθολική υποστήριξη οι αποφάσεις της Γενικής Συνέλευσης των εργαζομένων στα "Ελληνικά Γράμματα", τις οποίες αναφέρουμε συνοπτικά εδώ (αναλυτικά στο συνημμένο):


Συγκέντρωση και πορεία προς το κτίριο του ΔΟΛ (Μιχαλακοπούλου 80) την Τετάρτη 15 Σεπτέμβρη ώρα 15:30, ημέρα που η Διοίκηση του ΔΟΛ έχει εξαγγείλει το κλείσιμο των Ελληνικών Γραμμάτων. 
Συγκέντρωση διαμαρτυρίας έξω από το Μέγαρο Μουσικής την Κυριακή 19 Σεπτέμβρη στις 20:00.
24ωρη απεργία την Τετάρτη 29 Σεπτέμβρη μαζί με το Σύλλογο Υπαλλήλων Βιβλίου Χάρτου Αττικής.
Τρίωρη στάση εργασίας και συγκέντρωση έξω από το Υπουργείο Εργασίας την ημέρα που θα πραγματοποιηθεί εκεί η τριμερής συνάντηση.

Ως ΣΜΕΔ θα στηρίξουμε ενεργά αυτές τις κινητοποιήσεις. Θυμίζουμε επίσης ότι όσες/όσοι συνάδελφοι έχουν οφειλόμενα από τα "Ελληνικά Γράμματα" μπορούν να απευθύνονται στον Σύλλογο, προκειμένου να κινηθούμε συλλογικά (δηλαδή γρηγορότερα και αποτελεσματικότερα) για τη διεκδίκηση των δεδουλευμένων μας. 

2. Μετά και από το επικείμενο κλείσιμο των "Ελληνικών Γραμμάτων", κι εν όψει των δύσκολων μηνών που έρχονται, μεθαύριο Κυριακή 12 Σεπτεμβρίου θα πραγματοποιήσουμε ενημερωτική παρέμβαση στο 39ο Φεστιβάλ Βιβλίου στο Ζάππειο (με μοίρασμα κειμένων - για την προμήθειά τους θα φροντίσουμε τα μέλη του ΔΣ που θα είμαστε εκεί). Το ραντεβού μας είναι στις 6 μ.μ. στην είσοδο της λεωφόρου Αμαλίας. 

3. Υπενθυμίζουμε τέλος ότι οι ανοιχτές συνεδριάσεις του ΔΣ είναι κάθε Τετάρτη στις 7 μ.μ. στα γραφεία μας. 

Το ΔΣ​


----------



## anef (Sep 13, 2010)

Η προκήρυξη των εργαζόμενων στα Ελληνικά Γράμματα: 


Ο ΔΟΛ ΠΕΤΑΕΙ 100 ΕΡΓΑΖΟΜΕΝΟΥΣ ΤΩΝ
«ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΩΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΩΝ» ΣΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟ

Η 3η του Σεπτέμβρη, «γιορτάστηκε» με τον καλύτερο τρόπο στο χώρο του βιβλίου και των εκδόσεων γενικότερα. Ο Δημοσιογραφικός Οργανισμός Λαμπράκη, που πάντα τιμούσε με τον καλύτερο τρόπο τη μέρα αυτή, ανακοίνωσε αιφνιδιαστικά το κλείσιμο ενός από τους ιστορικότερους και μεγαλύτερους εκδοτικούς οίκους, τα «Ελληνικά Γράμματα». 

Με το λουκέτο αυτό ακυρώνεται μια ιστορία 53 χρόνων στον εκδοτικό χώρο που πρόσφερε στον πολιτισμό φέρνοντας σε επαφή τους Έλληνες με πολύ σημαντικούς συγγραφείς και ιδέες, και πετιούνται στο δρόμο 100 περίπου εργαζόμενοι δημιουργώντας παράλληλα τεράστια προβλήματα σε κάθε είδους συνεργάτες των εκδόσεων: συγγραφείς, μεταφραστές, επιμελητές, τυπογράφους κ.λπ.

Με μια κυνική ανακοίνωση ο Δημοσιογραφικός Οργανισμός Λαμπράκη, που πάντα έχει ως προτεραιότητα τον…πολιτισμό και την…καλλιέργεια, ενημέρωσε τους εργαζόμενους πως σε 10 μέρες (!) χάνουν τη δουλειά τους, εναρμονιζόμενος πλήρως με το πνεύμα του Μνημονίου και της κυβερνητικής πολιτικής. Στην ανακοίνωση αυτή αρνείται οποιαδήποτε συζήτηση για διασφάλιση των θέσεων εργασίας αλλά και οποιαδήποτε γραπτή δέσμευση για εκπλήρωση των υποχρεώσεών του. 

Ανοίγει έτσι ο δρόμος για αντίστοιχες αντεργατικές μεθοδεύσεις σε όλο τον κλάδο του βιβλίου, και του πολιτισμού γενικότερα. Την ίδια στιγμή ο μεγαλομέτοχος κ. ΨΥΧΑΡΗΣ αγόρασε ποσοστό της τράπεζας FMPG. Τυχαίο, δε νομίζω…

Με ομόφωνη απόφαση της συνέλευσής μας οι εργαζόμενοι των Ελληνικών Γραμμάτων αρνούμαστε να συναινέσουμε στο κλείσιμο της εταιρείας και στην προοπτική της ανεργίας που μας οδηγεί ο ΔΟΛ. 

Απαιτούμε:
Διασφάλιση των θέσεων εργασίας και εκπλήρωση όλων των συμβατικών υποχρεώσεων της εταιρείας. 

Δεν φταίνε οι εργαζόμενοι για τη μείωση των κερδών των μετόχων του ΔΟΛ και αρνούνται να πληρώσουν την κακοδιαχείριση ή τα λάθη προηγούμενων και τωρινών διοικήσεων.

ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΦΟΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΓΡΑΦΙΚΟΥ ΟΡΓΑΝΙΣΜΟΥ ΛΑΜΠΡΑΚΗ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΣΜΟ, ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΦΘΕΙΤΕ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΡΟ ΜΟΥΣΙΚΗΣ Ή ΘΑ ΔΕΙΤΕ ΣΤΟ MEGA CHANNEL ΣΥΓΚΙΝΗΤΙΚΕΣ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΣΤΙΚΕΣ ΧΟΡΗΓΙΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΟΜΙΛΟΥ, ΘΥΜΗΘΕΙΤΕ ΤΟΥΣ 100 ΑΠΟΛΥΜΕΝΟΥΣ ΤΩΝ «ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΩΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΩΝ» ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΕΣ ΤΟΥΣ.

Ζητάμε την αλληλεγγύη όλου του εργατικού κινήματος και των ανθρώπων της Τέχνης και του Πολιτισμού.


Σωματείο Εργαζομένων στις Εκδόσεις «Ελληνικά Γράμματα»


----------



## Costas (Sep 13, 2010)

Αυστηρά φιλολογική παρατήρηση: Υπογράφει συλλογικός φορέας, Σωματείο, και υπάρχει μέσα η φράση: "τυχαίο, δε νομίζω..." (συν ότι το κόμμα θέλει διόρθωση σε ερωτηματικό).


----------



## SBE (Sep 13, 2010)

Εγώ πάλι έχω άλλη απορία: Το πρώτο τους αίτημα είναι η διασφάλιση των θέσεων εργασίας. Μα αφού κλείνει η εταιρία, πως θα διασφαλιστούν οι θέσεις; Αφού δεν θα υπάρχουν πλέον οι θέσεις αυτές.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 13, 2010)

Υποθέτω εννοούν σε επίπεδο ομίλου (ΔΟΛ), αφού στον ΔΟΛ απευθύνονται και σε ενέργειες του ΔΟΛ αναφέρονται.


----------



## SBE (Sep 13, 2010)

Κι εγώ φαντάζομαι ότι θα ήθελαν ίσως υπόσχεση ότι θα τους βρουν δουλειά εντός του ομίλου, αλλά αυτό δε γίνεται για διάφορους λόγους, ο βασικότερος ότι μπορεί να μην υπάρχουν κενές θέσεις, και προφανώς και να υπήρχαν, δε γίνεται και για τους εκατό.


----------



## nickel (Sep 13, 2010)

Όταν θα βρω χρόνο, θα ήθελα να το ψάξω / ψάξουμε λίγο περισσότερο, πέρα από ανακοινώσεις. Γιατί η τεράστια οικονομική τρύπα του εκδοτικού οίκου δεν είναι κάτι που θα μπορούσε να συνεχιστεί. Καλή η προσφορά στον πολιτισμό, αλλά όχι όταν μπορεί να καταστρέψει και υγιείς επιχειρήσεις. Ποιος από τους 100 θα προτιμούσε να επενδύει στο πιθάρι των Δαναΐδων αντί να επενδύει στο αμάλθειο κέρας μιας τράπεζας; Ποιος φταίει, λοιπόν, που έφτασε σ' αυτό το σημείο αυτός ο εκδοτικός οίκος; Μήπως είναι γενικότερο το πρόβλημα στον εκδοτικό χώρο και με την κρίση θα το δούμε να επαναλαμβάνεται; Μπορούν οι εργαζόμενοι στο χώρο να κάνουν κάτι γι' αυτό εκτός από κατόπιν εορτής εκκλήσεις και απειλές;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 13, 2010)

nickel said:


> Μήπως είναι γενικότερο το πρόβλημα στον εκδοτικό χώρο και με την κρίση θα το δούμε να επαναλαμβάνεται;


Ναι..


----------



## diceman (Sep 13, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Υποθέτω εννοούν σε επίπεδο ομίλου (ΔΟΛ), αφού στον ΔΟΛ απευθύνονται και σε ενέργειες του ΔΟΛ αναφέρονται.



Λίγο δύσκολο το κόβω, από τη στιγμή που ο ΔΟΛ ετοιμάζεται να διώξει 150 από τους 450 υπαλλήλους του: http://www.mediablog.gr/archives/11127


----------



## Costas (Sep 13, 2010)

Έχω μια απορία: 100 εργαζόμενοι για έναν εκδοτικό οίκο του (μεσαίου) μεγέθους των Ελληνικών Γραμμάτων δεν είναι υπερβολικός αριθμός;


----------



## anef (Sep 13, 2010)

Ο όμιλος ΔΟΛ έχει 4 εφημερίδες, 24 περιοδικά, υπερσύγχρονη βιομηχανική εκτυπωτική μονάδα (από τις μεγαλύτερες στην νοτιοανατολική Ευρώπη), πρακτορείο διανομής Τύπου και δραστηριοποιείται σε διάφορους κλάδους όπως ο τουρισμός, η τηλεόραση, το ηλεκτρονικό εμπόριο κ.ά. (από δω). Πριν αρχίσω να τον λυπάμαι και να κλαίω για τα χαμένα του κέρδη, θα ήθελα να μάθω γιατί αγόρασε πριν από 4 χρόνια τα Ελληνικά Γράμματα. Δεν ήξερε πως έβγαζαν πάρα πολλούς τίτλους, πως είχαν 100 εργαζόμενους και όλα τα συναφή; Πριν τέσσερα χρόνια πίστευαν πως θα βγάζουν κέρδη και σήμερα ανακάλυψαν πως δεν μπορούν; Ένας όμιλος που προέρχεται ακριβώς από αυτόν το χώρο;

Και ένα σχετικό άρθρο :http://radicaldesire.blogspot.com/2010/09/blog-post_13.html#disqus_thread


----------



## SBE (Sep 13, 2010)

Το γιατί τους αγόρασαν μπορεί να εχει πολλές απαντήσεις. 
Τυχαία: σε περιόδους επιχειρηματικής ευρωστίας κάνεις και χαζές επενδύσεις (απίθανο, κι όμως αληθινό).
Δολερή: Αγόρασαν για να τους κλείσουν επειδή ήταν ανταγωνιστές. 
Ρεαλιστική: Αγόρασαν για να χρησιμοποιήσουν την εταιρία για φορολογικά και λογιστικά τεχνάσματα, για να της μεταβιβάσουν π.χ. χρέη του ΔΟΛ ή για ξέπλυμα χρήματος. 
Μελοδραματική: Ήταν προσωπική αγορά του Λαμπράκη, και τώρα που πέθανε δεν υπάρχει κανένας να την στηρίξει. 
Να πω κι άλλες; Νομίζω μία από τις πιο πάνω είναι κοντά στην πραγματικότητα ήδη. Αλλά δεν ξέρω ποιά.


----------



## nikosl (Sep 13, 2010)

το ερώτημα είναι γιατί πρέπει να μας νοιάζουν όλα αυτά. 1. Ο ΔΟΛ έχει κέρδη 2. Τα Ελληνικά Γράμματα έκαναν χρήσιμη δουλειά. Από 1 και 2 προκύπτει ότι οι εργαζόμενοι δεν πρέπει να απολυθούν. Ακόμη και η (πασόκικης ηγεσίας) ΓΣΕΕ έχει υιοθετήσει το αίτημα "απαγόρευση των απολύσεων μέσα στην κρίση". Νομίζω ότι είναι σωστή τακτική αυτή τη στιγμή να το υιοθετήσουν όλοι. Αν ο ΔΟΛ μας πει ότι δεν αντέχει τους 100 εργαζόμενους των Ελληνικών Γραμμάτων (λέμε τώρα), το αίτημα πρέπει να είναι για δήμευση του οργανισμού. Αρκετά τρώει καθε βδομάδα από τον ΟΠΑΠ και τους άλλους οργανισμούς που διαφημίζονται. Η κρίση έχει αγριέψει και είναι τρέλα να ψάχνουμε απαντήσεις σαν να μη συμβαίνουν όλα αυτά. Αν είχα να κάνω μια κριτική (αμφιβάλλω αν είμαι σε θέση) στο σωματείο είναι ότι τους είδα ανεβαίνοντας στη Θεσσαλονίκη να συμμετέχουν στα ανοίγματα των διοδίων (τα οποία καλώς έγιναν φυσικά) αντί να οργανώνουν μια κατάληψη στο συγκρότημα, να μη βγει το Βήμα και τα ΝΕΑ για καμιά βδομάδα για να σοβαρευτούμε.


----------



## nickel (Sep 13, 2010)

nikosl said:


> το ερώτημα είναι γιατί πρέπει να μας νοιάζουν όλα αυτά.


Νοιάζουν τους μετόχους (που αποφασίζουν) και φαντάζομαι ότι πρέπει να νοιάζουν και τους υπαλλήλους άλλων κομματιών του ΔΟΛ, μια και κανένας εργαζόμενος κερδοφόρου τομέα δεν θα ήθελε να επιδοτεί έναν ζημιογόνο τομέα αν η ζημιά είναι αποτέλεσμα κακοδιαχείρισης και αν απειλεί την επιβίωση και των κερδοφόρων σε τελική ανάλυση. Ευρύτερα, δεν έχω αντίρρηση να επιδοτώ τον ΟΣΕ ή το ΕΣΥ, αλλά όχι για να πανηγυρίζουν κάποιοι στην υγεία των κορόιδων.


----------



## rogne (Sep 13, 2010)

anef said:


> Ο όμιλος ΔΟΛ έχει 4 εφημερίδες, 24 περιοδικά, υπερσύγχρονη βιομηχανική εκτυπωτική μονάδα (από τις μεγαλύτερες στην νοτιοανατολική Ευρώπη), πρακτορείο διανομής Τύπου και δραστηριοποιείται σε διάφορους κλάδους όπως ο τουρισμός, η τηλεόραση, το ηλεκτρονικό εμπόριο κ.ά. (από δω). Πριν αρχίσω να τον λυπάμαι και να κλαίω για τα χαμένα του κέρδη, θα ήθελα να μάθω γιατί αγόρασε πριν από 4 χρόνια τα Ελληνικά Γράμματα. Δεν ήξερε πως έβγαζαν πάρα πολλούς τίτλους, πως είχαν 100 εργαζόμενους και όλα τα συναφή; Πριν τέσσερα χρόνια πίστευαν πως θα βγάζουν κέρδη και σήμερα ανακάλυψαν πως δεν μπορούν; Ένας όμιλος που προέρχεται ακριβώς από αυτόν το χώρο;
> 
> Και ένα σχετικό άρθρο :http://radicaldesire.blogspot.com/2010/09/blog-post_13.html#disqus_thread



Καλησπέρα σε όλους, κατ' αρχάς, και καλώς σας βρήκα (σκεφτόμουν καιρό να γραφτώ στο φόρουμ αλλά το αμελούσα)...

Λογικές οι ερωτήσεις της anef, αν και χρειάζονται μερικές διευκρινίσεις για να οδηγήσουν (αν οδηγήσουν ποτέ) σε απαντήσεις.

Ο ΔΟΛ δεν "αγόρασε" τα Ελληνικά Γράμματα το 2007, απέκτησε τον πλήρη έλεγχο (100%) της επιχείρησης. Είχε ήδη την πλειοψηφία (51%) από το 2001, συνεπώς ήξερε πολύ καλά τόσο τον τζίρο όσο και τον αριθμό των εργαζομένων του εκδοτικού οίκου (ο ΔΟΛ είχε την ευθύνη τόσο για τον τζίρο όσο και για τους εργαζόμενους). Κοιτάζοντας τους ισολογισμούς που έχει δημοσιεύσει το ΕΚΕΒΙ, βλέπουμε ότι οι μεγάλες ζημιές αρχίζουν το 2007 (ή τουλάχιστον αρχίζουν να δημοσιεύονται το 2007), όταν δηλαδή ο ΔΟΛ αποκτά το 100% της επιχείρησης (σχετικά σημαντικές ζημιές υπήρχαν και το 2006, σε αντίθεση με τους ισορροπημένους ισολογισμούς των προηγούμενων χρόνων - αν και τίποτα αντίστοιχο με τον χαμό που ξεκινά από το 2007 και μετά). Τι μυστηριώδες λοιπόν αρχίζει να συμβαίνει από το 2007 και μετά, και πόση σχέση έχουν οι εργαζόμενοι με αυτό;

Απάντηση στο πρώτο δεν έχω, μολονότι εύλογες εικασίες μπορεί να κάνει ο καθένας που γνωρίζει λίγο την αγορά. Δεν είναι μυστικό ότι τα Ελληνικά Γράμματα "μπήκαν" κάποια στιγμή πάρα πολύ δυνατά και ακόμα πιο φιλόδοξα στην αγορά των πανεπιστημιακών και σχολικών συγγραμμάτων - και ειδικά τα δεύτερα, είναι γνωστό ότι είτε φτιάχνουν περιουσίες είτε κλείνουν σπίτια (εταιρείες δηλαδή). Να υποθέσουμε ότι εδώ συνέβη το δεύτερο; Δεν το ξέρω, αλλά δεν θα ήταν δα και τόσο παράλογο. Βεβαίως, μπορεί να σκεφτεί κανείς και διάφορους άλλους λόγους για το "λουκέτο" αν συνεχίσει να βλέπει τα Ελληνικά Γράμματα ως "κανονικό" εκδοτικό οίκο - που ασχολείται δηλαδή μόνο με βιβλία, συγγραφείς, κλπ. Μόνο που τα Ελληνικά Γράμματα ανήκουν στον πανίσχυρο ΔΟΛ, είναι μία μόνο από τις επιχειρήσεις του ομίλου, και προφανώς δεν ασκούν αυτόνομη πολιτική, αλλά υπάγονται στις ανάγκες και στις πολιτικές ολόκληρου του συγκροτήματος - οι οποίες ανάγκες και πολιτικές επιτάσσουν, σήμερα, τις απολύσεις εργαζομένων, αλλά και τις ταυτόχρονες προσλήψεις υψηλά αμειβόμενων δημοσιογράφων, τη συμμετοχή σε τράπεζες, κ.ο.κ. Κάποτε, φαντάζομαι, επίτασσαν άλλα πράγματα. Εδώ δεν χρειάζονται πολλά λόγια: μιλάμε για τον ΔΟΛ, και "ζημιογόνο" για τον ΔΟΛ δεν είναι το "ζημιογόνο" για τον ιδιοκτήτη του ενός ή του άλλου μικρομάγαζου - ένας ανισοβαρής ισολογισμός δηλαδή. Όλα είναι ζήτημα "στρατηγικής", "αναδιάρθρωσης", κατά πώς το λεν συνήθως...

... Κι ενώ φλυαρούσα και χάζευα δεξιά-αριστερά, πρόσεξα ότι όλα αυτά που έγραφα πριν τα συνόψισε πολύ καλύτερα η SBE, ενώ για τους εργαζόμενους με κάλυψε ήδη ο nikosl. Ας κλείσω λοιπόν κάπως απότομα, κρατώντας το μάθημα περί του λακωνίζειν, κ.λπ. 

Γιώργος (από το ΔΣ του ΣΜΕΔ)

Υ.Γ. Έγραφε νωρίτερα ο nickel: "Ποιος φταίει, λοιπόν, που έφτασε σ' αυτό το σημείο αυτός ο εκδοτικός οίκος; Μήπως είναι γενικότερο το πρόβλημα στον εκδοτικό χώρο και με την κρίση θα το δούμε να επαναλαμβάνεται; Μπορούν οι εργαζόμενοι στο χώρο να κάνουν κάτι γι' αυτό εκτός από κατόπιν εορτής εκκλήσεις και απειλές;" - Δυστυχώς, όταν οι εργαζόμενοι (στο χώρο ή αλλού) πάνε να προλάβουν καταστάσεις, τους λοιδορούν, τους καταγγέλλουν ή και τους συλλαμβάνουν ακόμα. Ως θύματα, ναι, προκαλούν περισσότερες συμπάθειες...


----------



## nickel (Sep 13, 2010)

Καλωσήρθες, Γιώργο. (Μας ποιος είν' αυτός ο rogne; αναρωτιόμουν μέχρι να φτάσω στην υπογραφή. :) )

Ρίχνεις λίγο φως στο μυστήριο (για μένα). Λόγω εργασιακού άγχους, θα πατήσω στην κατακλείδα: παρηγοριά στον άρρωστο μέχρι να βγει η ψυχή του; Δεν λέει. Όπου κι αν στέκεται κανείς, θα  πρέπει να αρχίσει να τα βλέπει πιο έξυπνα τα πράγματα. Να λέμε «περισσότερο φως» πολύ πριν φτάσει η ώρα της θανής μας.


----------



## Costas (Sep 13, 2010)

Δηλαδή μου λέτε εσείς που φαίνεται να ξέρετε περισσότερα ότι επί Παπαχριστοφίλου (ως το 2001) δούλευαν στις εκδόσεις 100 εργαζόμενοι; Ή δούλευαν πολύ λιγότεροι και έγιναν 100 όταν, όπως λέει ο rogne/Γιώργος, μπήκε στη μέση ο ΔΟΛ και τα εικαζόμενα μεγαλεπήβολα σχέδιά του; Θέλω να πω, όσο ο οίκος αυτός ήταν ένα "μικρομάγαζο", με προσωπική διεύθυνση από πατέρα σε γιο, πόσους εργαζομένους είχε;

"ζημιογόνο" για τον ΔΟΛ δεν είναι το "ζημιογόνο" για τον ιδιοκτήτη του ενός ή του άλλου μικρομάγαζου - ένας ανισοβαρής ισολογισμός δηλαδή. Όλα είναι ζήτημα "στρατηγικής", "αναδιάρθρωσης", κατά πώς το λεν συνήθως...

Έτσι, δυστυχώς. Γιατί με εντυπωσιάζει ότι δεν προσπάθησαν να εξυγιάνουν την επιχείρηση (περικοπές στο εκδοτικό πρόγραμμα και στους εργαζομένους, με επιστροφή στα [εικαζόμενα από εμένα] μικρότερα επίπεδα της εποχής Παπαχριστοφίλου) αλλά κατέβασαν ρολά. Τα βιβλία δεν πουλάνε, κλείνουμε και αγοράζουμε μερίδια σε τράπεζα.


----------



## diceman (Sep 14, 2010)

Και το καλύτερο; Προς το παρόν το μεταφέρω μόνο ως φήμη και με επιφύλαξη, αλλά άκουσα ότι άλλος εκδοτικός οίκος έχει κάνει επαφές με ΔΟΛ για να αγοράσει τα Ελληνικά Γράμματα _αφού _απολύσουν τους υπαλλήλους και ρυθμίσουν τεχνηέντως τα χρέη τους με την κήρυξη πτώχευσης...


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2010)

diceman said:


> Και το καλύτερο; Προς το παρόν το μεταφέρω μόνο ως φήμη και με επιφύλαξη, αλλά άκουσα ότι άλλος εκδοτικός οίκος έχει κάνει επαφές με ΔΟΛ για να αγοράσει τα Ελληνικά Γράμματα _αφού _απολύσουν τους υπαλλήλους και ρυθμίσουν τεχνηέντως τα χρέη τους με την κήρυξη πτώχευσης...


Μπορεί εσύ να το μεταφέρεις με επιφύλαξη, αλλά εγώ μπορώ να σου πω ανεπιφύλακτα ότι δεν ξέρω σενάριο που θα θεωρούσα πιο «λογικό» και αναπόφευκτο.


----------



## rogne (Sep 14, 2010)

Καλημέρα

Πάντως η κήρυξη πτώχευσης όταν εκκρεμούν αποζημιώσεις υπαλλήλων και χρέη σε εξωτερικούς συνεργάτες δεν είναι πολύ εύκολη υπόθεση - αρκεί βέβαια να την μπλοκάρει έγκαιρα κάποιος έξυπνος (και, κυρίως, εν εγρηγόρσει) δικηγόρος. Γι' αυτό τουλάχιστον κάτι μπορεί να γίνει (και μιλάω τώρα ως... συνδικαλιστής!), οπότε τα χειρότερα ίσως να μην είναι και τόσο αναπόφευκτα. 

Γ.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 14, 2010)

SBE said:


> Το γιατί τους αγόρασαν μπορεί να εχει πολλές απαντήσεις.
> Τυχαία: σε περιόδους επιχειρηματικής ευρωστίας κάνεις και χαζές επενδύσεις (απίθανο, κι όμως αληθινό).
> Δολερή: Αγόρασαν για να τους κλείσουν επειδή ήταν ανταγωνιστές.
> Ρεαλιστική: Αγόρασαν για να χρησιμοποιήσουν την εταιρία για φορολογικά και λογιστικά τεχνάσματα, για να της μεταβιβάσουν π.χ. χρέη του ΔΟΛ ή για ξέπλυμα χρήματος.
> ...


Ο ΔΟΛ αγόρασε τα ΕΓ επειδή εκείνη την εποχή ήθελε να μαζέψει όσο περισσότερα χρήματα μπορούσε μέσω του ΧΑΑ. Άλλωστε την εξαγορά των ΕΓ την είχε προαναγγείλει με την αύξηση μετοχικού κεφαλαίου (http://www.dol.gr/dol_pdf/Use_of_funds_2004_12_Greek.pdf). Κινήσεις όπως αυτή με τα ΕΓ έδιναν τη δυνατότητα στον ΔΟΛ να βγάζει δελτία τύπου όπως: Εντυπωσιακή αύξηση της κερδοφορίας κατά 500% επέτυχε ο ΔOΛ κατά το α' εξάμηνο του 2003 (23/7/2003) κ.ο.κ.


----------



## rogne (Sep 14, 2010)

Επανέρχομαι γι' άλλη μια φορά στο θέμα των "Ελληνικών Γραμμάτων" για να επαναλάβω μια έκκληση που είχε γίνει και στη σχετική ανακοίνωση του ΣΜΕΔ (υπάρχει παραπάνω στο νήμα).

Όσες και όσοι συνάδελφοι είχαν/έχουν εξωτερική συνεργασία με τα "Ελληνικά Γράμματα" και δεν έχουν πληρωθεί για τη δουλειά τους (είτε την έχουν παραδώσει είτε όχι), ας επικοινωνήσουν με τον ΣΜΕΔ προκειμένου να προχωρήσουμε σε συλλογική (νομική) διεκδίκηση. Εξυπακούεται ότι όποια/όποιος προτιμά να κινηθεί ατομικά, μπορεί φυσικά να το κάνει, απλώς είναι φανερό, νομίζω, ότι πολύ ευκολότερα γίνεται "μπαλάκι" και "φεσώνεται" ένας μεμονωμένος άνθρωπος απ' ό,τι πολλοί μαζί. 

Προς το παρόν, γνωρίζουμε με βεβαιότητα ότι δύο μέλη του ΣΜΕΔ + άλλη μια συνάδελφος εκτός ΣΜΕΔ έχουν λαμβάνειν σημαντικά ποσά από τα "Ελληνικά Γράμματα", τα πράγματα όμως είναι πολύ σοβαρότερα: μιλώντας με τον πρόεδρο του επιχειρησιακού σωματείου, μου είπε ότι καμιά 15αριά εξωτερικοί συνεργάτες του εκδοτικού οίκου, απ' όλη την Ελλάδα, έχουν ήδη επικοινωνήσει με το σωματείο, ζητώντας να μάθουν τι θα γίνει με αυτούς. Ζητήσαμε από τα παιδιά του ΔΣ του επιχειρησιακού σωματείου να μας ενημερώσουν για όλες αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, πράγμα που θα γίνει μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες, ευελπιστούμε.

Επειδή λοιπόν φαίνεται να είναι πολλοί οι συνάδελφοι που έχουν ανοιχτούς λογαριασμούς με τα "Ελληνικά Γράμματα", παρακαλώ και τα μέλη του Φόρουμ εδώ που γνωρίζουν τέτοιες περιπτώσεις να θέσουν υπόψη των συναδέλφων την έκκληση αυτή. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων, και συγγνώμη για τη συνδικαλιστικού τύπου επιμονή - αλλά οι καιροί είναι δύσκολοι...

Γ.


----------

